
Ask HN: Good Postgres Native Clients? - disiplus
I was using mainly mysql where sequel pro was great, i switched recently to postgres and the clients are lacking, pgadmin3 and pgadmin4 are lacking features or running inside browser (slowly).
DBeaver is not missing features but is heavy and slows my whole machine (4core 2017 macbook pro).<p>Is there a fast alternative (i haven&#x27;t tried paid options).
======
yrezgui
Postico ([https://eggerapps.at/postico](https://eggerapps.at/postico)) and
TablePlus ([https://tableplus.io](https://tableplus.io)) are the best ones.

------
actionowl
I've been using Table Plus and like it so far
[https://tableplus.io/](https://tableplus.io/)

~~~
atmosx
Thanks, just bought a 2-computer license.

------
manigandham
Dbeaver is the all-around best tool. If it's slow, there might be an issue
with your java install and configuration. Try reinstalling that first.

Other options are JetBrains DataGrip, HeidiSQL, TablePlus, and Navicat.

------
karlclement
pSequel is a free option but best for reads and not writes.

[http://www.psequel.com/](http://www.psequel.com/)

------
andrei_says_
Datagrip is a great database IDE.

------
segmondy
psql

